# Seguesque Handcart?



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

Any thoughts on a powered handcart? I've read that the WII Nunchuk has decent sensors for little money. Questions are:

Is it doable?
Is it worth doing?


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Does the objective require balancing, or just a cart? Aside from stairs I can't see a need for 2 wheels where 3 or 4 would do just fine.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Also depends on the end use and why power is needed.

As with bicycles, sometimes removing the weight of the electric assist also removes the need for it in the first place.

I saw on Ebay, a week or so back, a four wheel trolley of around 3'x6' flat bed. It was 24v electric with a pedestrian control pulling handle on the front. I guess it would be good for moving 1000+lbs or so on flat surfaces in a workshop or warehouse.

Not sure if this is the sort of thing you are thinking of.


----------



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

It was an idle thought while using a handcart to move an awkward, top-heavy load over uneven terrain. Since I started following this forum I often wonder "where do I put the motor to do this job?".


----------

